# Cycles after Mirena removal?



## SummerZ

Hi ladies! I had my Mirena removed on April 4. I had it in for about 18 months. During that time, I would often have mid-cycle spotting and very, very light periods. NEVER a heavy or normal period by any means though. So now that we are ready to conceive, I had it removed. I had spotting last month at the usual 21-22 day mark(typical for me while the Mirena was in) but not a regular period. I had all kinds of mid-cycle spotting and was a little worried that my body wouldn't build up the lining that is needed for a fertilized egg to burrow(Sp?). However, Sunday I started a full-fledged period. Cramping and ridiculously heavy, heavy period. UGH! I'm CD 3 now and it's still SUPER heavy. I'm just wondering if any of you have any information or personal experience to share about the removal of the Mirena or other IUD and how your cycles were thereafter. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Macwooly

Hi, the Mirena coil has been my BC since 1999 (replaced every 5 years) and within a month of having them fitted I stopped having periods all together.

I had one removed in early 2009. I had no spotting or bleeding until 28/29 days after removal when I got a full period which was super heavy ad painful. Then I went onto a 28/30 day cycle with moderate cramping and moderate to heavy bleeding.

DH & I stopped TTC after 11 cycles when I had a Mirena coil re-fitted and again my periods stopped after one month.

But that coil was removed in March of this year. I had one day of very light spotting the day after it was removed then 28 days later got a full period which was very painful with cramps and heavy.

I then messed up my cycle with soy and now on CD47 it looks like I may be getting my period again.

Hope your periods settle and aren't too painful in the future :hugs:


----------



## MrsRH

My cycle kicked back into a regular pattern after my coil was removed and I fel pregant quite quickly.
The hormone in the Mirena doesn't allow the lining of the womb to build up so now the lining is under control of you OWN body's hormones , it's going a bit crazy by building a thicker lining, hence the heavy, crampy period. The coild should not affect your ovulation so you should ovulate this month, all being well. 
good luck and :dust:
xxx


----------



## lvlc05

Mine was removed October 2009, and my cycle is longer now than it was. Before Mirena it was the typical 28 days cycle. After mirena now my average is 33days BUT I am not regular... sometimes is 30, sometimes 45.... We are TTC since January, and right now I am in CD40 with no sign of AF showing soon. Blood tested negative, but will test again next week... lets see. but not getting my hopes up!


----------

